# Awareness blanks



## tbird (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone make suicide awareness/prevention ribbon blanks? They are teal/purple in color.


----------



## m4skinner (Jan 4, 2020)

I could cast you something.


----------



## tbird (Jan 4, 2020)

m4skinner said:


> I could cast you something.


Thank You,  that may be an option as I haven't had much luck in finding a ribbon blank.


----------



## m4skinner (Jan 7, 2020)

tbird said:


> Thank You,  that may be an option as I haven't had much luck in finding a ribbon blank.


Just let me know if I can help.


----------

